# reparar mp4! salida de audio



## torrevino (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola, bueno la cuestion es que tenog un mp4 no muy usado, marca titan, de 4gb, pero el problema viene a que cuando conecto los auriculares, q*UE* por cierto son nuevos, solo se escucha de uno, o casi ni se escucha, se que el probl*E*ma esta en donde se conectan los auriulares, por q*UE* el mp4 tiene altavoz, y por ahi falla el contacto delos auriculares y se esucha el sonido por el altavoz(que es pequeño) a todo esto queria saber si hay alguna manera de arreglar este problema, muchas gracias.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 8, 2010)

Intenta cambiar el jack hembra del dispositivo. Esas hembras no valen ni para f***r con un fuelle.

*No soy un depravado, si no buscad f***r en un diccionario y me daréis la razón.


			
				RAE dijo:
			
		

> Follar (1). (Der. del lat. _follis_, fuelle). tr. p. us. Soplar con el fuelle.




Josefe17


----------



## Nimer (Jun 8, 2010)

Reemplazando el jack de 3,5mm.
O resoldando los terminales que seguramente están flojos.
Yo tuve el mismo problema con uno de 1gb, que incluso sonaban los auriculares simultaneamente con el parlante integrado del mp4, y lo solucioné cambiando el jack.

Sds.


PD: Me ganó Josefe..


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 8, 2010)

No entiendo por qué todas las hembras jack son una m..., sean 3.5 o 6.35, mono o stereo, se acaban yendo las patas y no aprietan, sobre todo aéreas. Sólo los plug buenos de las mesas profesionales aguantan traya. Si no es así decidme cuales compar, ya que me harto a cambiar hembras cada dos o tres meses y es un dinero.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 8, 2010)

Yo compro los plugs de 6,5 que son flacos y simplones, pero los contactos los cierro un poco.. Entra el plug con más fuerza, pero tiene mejor "agarre"..


----------

